# Wonderful Video on Puppy Socialization



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great video by the original dog whisperer demonstrating how the early socialization your puppy gets from her breeder shapes her adult personality.

Paul Owens, the Original Dog Whisperer - Raise With Praise - YouTube


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Marj, what a wonderful wonderful video. I was of course dying at how cute the puppies were...awwwwww, but what a great training video. Loved it.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Great video! Very informational and those puppies are just too cute!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Great video, thanks Marge


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, I agree--great video!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:aktion033: Loved it!!!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

That was sweet. I wish all dog breeders would put a lot of effort into socializing their puppies well and starting them on basic training early on.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Aarianne said:


> That was sweet. I wish all dog breeders would put a lot of effort into socializing their puppies well and starting them on basic training early on.


The video just reinforces to me how important it is to "buy your breeder" first when you begin your puppy search.

Watching it made me appreciate how much work Bailey's breeder (Josymir) must have done socializing him before he came to me at 12 weeks. Bailey is fearless, friendly to a fault, and is just the happiest most social little dog I've ever seen. Strangers, strange dogs, UPS trucks, motorcycles, vacuums, he loves them all!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great video and great socialization.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Good video! Thanks for sharing Marj


----------

